
200M Americans Will Suffer ‘Psychological Distress’ from Climate Change - cryptoz
http://indefinitelywild.gizmodo.com/200-million-americans-will-suffer-psychological-distre-1740617789
======
mikeyanderson
It's crazy that every scientist for decades has been banging the drum of 'this
is going to be bad', meanwhile we do as close to nothing to address the issue
as possible.

